# [OT] ¿Qué distro binaria recomiendas? (cerrado)

## Darksidex25

Hola,

Estoy empezando a plantearme el cambiar de distro, ya que en estos momentos me está empezando a no compensar el tiempo que necesito para compilar los programas que quiero instalar.

Gentoo es mi distro, se ajusta perfectamente a lo que espero de linux, instalo lo que quiero con las opciones que quiero, y lo tengo personalizado como más o menos quiero, a parte de que con ella he aprendido un montón, pero si por ejemplo quiero probar un juego en un momento dado, el tiempo que necesito para compilarlo suele echarme para atrás, porque normalmente lo que voy a hacer es probarlo 5 minutos y seguramente desinstalarlo (salvo que me guste mucho mucho).

Así que me gustaría saber si existe alguna distro que sea más o menos igual de flexible (cosa que dudo), no me importa mucho eso de que me lo den todo mascado (sino no me gustaría tanto gentoo), y también que tenga los paquetes tan actualizados como lo está gentoo (debian por ejemplo no se ajustaría a mi gusto).

He estado mirando opensuse (por aquello de kde 4, que me está gustando mucho), kubuntu (por kde) la instalé hace un par de semanas en el ordenador de mi novia (aunque no consigo que lo use, prefiere vista  :Shocked: ) y va bien, aunque entiendo que el temita de los paquetes desfasados está ahí. Estos son los que me rondan, también fedora, por ser u clásico, pero, ¿tú cual recomendarías?

PD: Ahora tengo un pIV a 3.4 Ghz y 1Gb ram, no está mal, pero el tiempo de compilación para algunas cosas es abismal (al menos no me compensa), cuando me actualice, seguramente vuelva a gentoo.

----------

## inconexo

¿Hay mas distribuciones aparte de Gentoo?

----------

## Coghan

Creo que esta otra encuesta te servirá para tus propósitos:

[OT] ¿Qué distro/SO usarías de no existir Gentoo? (abierto)

----------

## Darksidex25

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Creo que esta otra encuesta te servirá para tus propósitos:
> 
> [OT] ¿Qué distro/SO usarías de no existir Gentoo? (abierto)

 

No mucho la verdad. Pj en esa encuesta se sugiere (y queda en 2º lugar) Arch linux,  o slackware, que son justo el tipo de distros que ahora mismo no me apetecen, por lo que freebsd (que la usé desde la 4.X hasta la 6) y demás tampoco me valen.

Windows y mac, tampoco, vamos que de todas las opciones que hay me valen 4 (lechuga 2.1 creo que no es compatible con mi ordenador  :Razz:  ), y en el hilo no se habla mucho de las distros no binarias, que es ahora lo que más se ajusta a lo que quiero.

----------

## diegoto

Slackware!

----------

## Darksidex25

He modificado el título del post, y ya pongo explícitamente distribuciones binarias, que son las que busco.

----------

## i92guboj

Con el mismo grado de flexibilidad no vas a encontrar nada. No porque Gentoo sea la monda, sino porque es categóricamente imposible que una distro binaria sea tan flexible como una distro basada en fuentes. Quizás con el tiempo sea computacionalmente viable mantener repositorios con combinaciones de use flags y arquitecturas distintas, hoy por hoy es simplemente imposible.

Se que ya la rechazaste arriba, pero vuelvo a exponer que la única distro binaria con ciertas similitudes con Gentoo que conozco es Arch, porque ofrece facilidades para compilar un paquete concreto si así lo necesitas, sinde dejar de ser una distro binaria. Yo lo reconsideraría, Arch se instala en un suspiro y la puedes tener andando en pocos minutos. Es una distro de línea de comandos, como Gentoo, pero sin los largos tiempos de espera y administración. No tiene el mismo nivel de flexibilidad, pero en binarias no vas a encontrar nada más flexible a no ser que estés dispuesto a mantener paquetes a mano cada vez que necesites compilar algo.

Si Arch no es una opción, probablemente recomendaría SuSE (aunque no precisamente por kde4).

----------

## Cereza

No he probado muchísimas distribuciones binarias o no, ni soy una experta en la materia tampoco, pero de las que he probado OpenSuse me parece la más profesional y más facil, te lo da todo masticado y es mi recomendación para novatos sin ganas de romperse la cabeza (antes que *Ubuntu, la cual me parece bastante informal). 

Pero como no es el caso que seas un novato, mi recomendación, o más que recomendación "idea", es Debian, la que sí usé un tiempo y tengo un buen concepto de ella, es una distribución bastante seria y nada limitada dentro de lo que es una distribución binaria. También me gusta la forma en la que ordena los paquetes, no ignorando los paquetes no-libres, pero sí separandolos claramente para que puedas tener un control sobre los paquetes no libres que instalas.

Debian no te lo da todo hecho y es configurable desde el principio, pudiendo seleccionar los paquetes manualmente en el instalador, o grupos de paquetes predefinidos. Mi consejo es que pases de los grupos grandes de paquetes, que te van a instalar muchísimas cosas que no quieres, y elijas el grupo "instalación basica" con lo mínimo (algo así como los stages de Gentoo, hablando mal y rapido), luego si tienes paciencia selecciones los paquetes que quieres en el instalador o una vez estés en tu Debian ir instalando poco a poco.

Saludos.

----------

## opotonil

Me dio por probar Arch y la verdad que me ha gustado, de hecho es con la que me he quedado como sistema para las maquinas virtuales. Por ahora la uso en "modo binario" unicamente y esta bien, aunque... no es Gentoo.

Salu2.

----------

## Darksidex25

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Con el mismo grado de flexibilidad no vas a encontrar nada. No porque Gentoo sea la monda, sino porque es categóricamente imposible que una distro binaria sea tan flexible como una distro basada en fuentes. Quizás con el tiempo sea computacionalmente viable mantener repositorios con combinaciones de use flags y arquitecturas distintas, hoy por hoy es simplemente imposible.
> 
> 

 

Lo sé, y por eso aún no he cambiado, y es lo que me echa para atrás del cambio, aunque el "problema" sigue estando ahí, ahora mismo no me compensa el tiempo de compilación. Lo que no sé es si me compensará la pérdida de control de lo que quiero que se instale con cada paquete.

Volveré a mirar lo de Arch, la iré probando en máquinas virtuales, así como debian.

----------

## Coghan

 *Darksidex25 wrote:*   

> Gentoo es mi distro, se ajusta perfectamente a lo que espero de linux, instalo lo que quiero con las opciones que quiero, y lo tengo personalizado como más o menos quiero, a parte de que con ella he aprendido un montón, pero si por ejemplo quiero probar un juego en un momento dado, el tiempo que necesito para compilarlo suele echarme para atrás, porque normalmente lo que voy a hacer es probarlo 5 minutos y seguramente desinstalarlo (salvo que me guste mucho mucho).

 

Si solo es por la instalación de los juegos, hace poco me encontré con estos enlaces para probar los juegos desde liveDVD, de esta manera no tienes que quitar tu Gentoo y si el juego lo quieres tener fijo solo has de buscar el ebuild.

http://live.linux-gamers.net/

http://planeta.linex.org/juegalinex/

http://ultimateedition.info/Ubuntu_Ultimate_1.4_Gamers/

Googleando un poco seguro que aparecen unas cuantas más.

----------

## sirope

Jaja, lechuga! Muy buena la encuesta de ese individuo   :Very Happy: 

Te recomiendo que te compres un quad-core, mira que ya están a 100 euros el AMD, jeje. Así no te dolerá compilar.

Comparto la opinión de i92guboj al recomendarte Arch. Fué mi distro preferida antes de aprender a hacer emerge -avuNDFJEWOIHR world. De hecho, la usaría en mi servidor casero de no existir FreeBSD (y de tener disco duro para funcionar   :Very Happy: ) Además si quieres compilar algo lo puedes hacer con ABS. 

Lo que más me gusta de esta distro es la forma de actualizarse: Cada paquete nuevo es añadido a los repositorios; como dicen ellos "siempre estás a la última", el software nuevo se sube a los repos rapidísimo, nada de actualizaciones "gordas" como en los Debian-like (Me da pereza actualizar, todavía tengo un Ubuntu Dapper que no actualizo por no sufrir   :Very Happy: )... Ves que hay software nuevo, te esperas un par de días, pacman -Suy, y lo tienes xD. No debes esperarte 6 meses, como en Ubuntu, o Dios sabe cuanto en Debian. Y no es que minimice el trabajo de los devs, pero este sistema no es nada cómodo para el escritorio. Aunque es lo ideal para servidores, tiene lo suyo, es estable.

Por estas razones no te recomiendo Debian ni otra distro hija, nieta o tataratataratatara nieta como han surgido ultimamente. Fedora es otra opción, no sé que tal andará en escritorios, tiene fama de ser para servers. (Y Gentoo para masoquistas, jaja... mentira, para developers   :Very Happy: )

Slackware nunca lo he probado; he querido, pero me da depresión cada vez que entro a la página web para descargarlo,   :Very Happy:  Dicen que en slackware los paquetes se están pudriendo de viejos, (esto me recuerda a Debian stable), ideal para servidores, pero no creo que sea lo que buscas.  :Very Happy:  Al final elige lo que sea, siempre y cuando te mantengas alejado de OpenSuSE.

Algo más, no elijas la distro por el escritorio que trae. Yo no me metería con SUSE aunque haya integrado KDE4 con quee bla bla bla bla...

Saludos!

----------

## JotaCE

LFS Sin duda

----------

## JotaCE

 *inconexo wrote:*   

> ¿Hay mas distribuciones aparte de Gentoo?

 

jajajajajaja

no creo que alla algo similar!!!!

----------

## Cereza

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> LFS Sin duda

 

Ha dicho que su problema es que no tiene tiempo. Ya me diras... :P

 *sirope wrote:*   

> Lo que más me gusta de esta distro es la forma de actualizarse: Cada paquete nuevo es añadido a los repositorios; como dicen ellos "siempre estás a la última", el software nuevo se sube a los repos rapidísimo, nada de actualizaciones "gordas" como en los Debian-like (Me da pereza actualizar, todavía tengo un Ubuntu Dapper que no actualizo por no sufrir :D)... Ves que hay software nuevo, te esperas un par de días, pacman -Suy, y lo tienes xD. No debes esperarte 6 meses, como en Ubuntu, o Dios sabe cuanto en Debian.

 

Creo que en Debian también es así, aparte de las actualizaciones "gordas", con nombre, puedes actualizar los repositorios con algo parecido al emerge --sync y tenerlo todo al día, al menos eso creo recordar, por aquí hay gente que usa Debian que te sabrán decir mejor que yo.

 *sirope wrote:*   

> Algo más, no elijas la distro por el escritorio que trae. Yo no me metería con SUSE aunque haya integrado KDE4 con quee bla bla bla bla...

 

Sí. Al fin y al cabo todas son Linux, y puedes tener cualquier DE/WM en cualquiera de ellas. Si Gentoo te gusta no creo que Suse lo haga, está muy bien para novatos o usuarios que no quieren calentarse la cabeza, es muy profesional como dije, pero no te da mucho control sobre tu sistema, por ejemplo, con los grupos de paquetes que te hacen tener que instalar muchas aplicaciones que no quieres para tener una en concreto.

Saludos.

----------

## Zagloj

Pues para mi Debian no está desactualizada, porque Debian es una distro y tienes varias versiones, no es como los profile de gentoo. En concreto una Debian sid como la que tengo en el portátil (1Ghz aprox y 256MB RAM)está bastante actualizada, en unos paquetes más que gentoo, en otros menos, van a la zaga, y en cantidad de cosas, la fama del tamaño de los repos de debian es proverbial.

 Y esto te lo digo siendo fan de Slack (la cual no te recomiendo porque es como Gentoo sin ABS ni nada, a no ser que quieras usar sólo los precompilados y morirte de asco). Tener una Debian y hacer apt-get update + apt-get dist-upgrade cada 3 días (si tuviera que compilar la mitad de lo que instalo semanalmente en el portátil... ya con el uso normal arde), te la mantiene muy al día, eso si, mucho más inestable en el perfil sid que un ~amd64 de gentoo por ejemplo. [trolling]Sobre basadas en rpm ni idea, jamás he probado ninguna, no soy ningún hereje   :Twisted Evil: [/trolling]

 Espero haber aportado algo  :Wink: 

----------

## Darksidex25

 *Coghan wrote:*   

>  *Darksidex25 wrote:*   Gentoo es mi distro, se ajusta perfectamente a lo que espero de linux, instalo lo que quiero con las opciones que quiero, y lo tengo personalizado como más o menos quiero, a parte de que con ella he aprendido un montón, pero si por ejemplo quiero probar un juego en un momento dado, el tiempo que necesito para compilarlo suele echarme para atrás, porque normalmente lo que voy a hacer es probarlo 5 minutos y seguramente desinstalarlo (salvo que me guste mucho mucho). 
> 
> Si solo es por la instalación de los juegos, hace poco me encontré con estos enlaces para probar los juegos desde liveDVD, de esta manera no tienes que quitar tu Gentoo y si el juego lo quieres tener fijo solo has de buscar el ebuild.
> 
> http://live.linux-gamers.net/
> ...

 

No, no es solo por los juegos, eran un ejemplo de compilaciones de tamaño considerable, pero un emerge -uDN world, dependiendo del día, me está empezando a no compensar.

 *sirope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Te recomiendo que te compres un quad-core, mira que ya están a 100 euros el AMD, jeje. Así no te dolerá compilar. 
> 
> 

 

No tengo dinero para un ordenador nuevo, porque me da que mi placa base no vale para los nuevos micros, así que me tocaría una renovación importante. No, no es una opción. Eso sí, el día que lo haga: gentoo.

 *cereza wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si Gentoo te gusta no creo que Suse lo haga, está muy bien para novatos o usuarios que no quieren calentarse la cabeza
> 
> 

 

He aquí otro de los motivos, aunque en menor medida. Soy feliz con la libertad que me ofrece gentoo, es lo que echaba de menos cuando probé ubuntu después de freebsd (usuario desde la 4.x hasta la 5.¿9?, quizás 5.7. Lo mejor que he probado nunca, pero había ciertas incompatibilidades que me hicieron migrar a linux), y es lo que más me retiene para no cambiar, pero hay días que... Es lo malo de haber instalado a mi novia kubuntu, el otro día me puse a hacer un par de cosas, saltó el aviso de que había actualizaciones disponibles, le di, meter la contraseña y poco más, no hubo penalización de CPU, no tuve que esperar a que terminara de compilar nada. Lo tenía actualizado en poco más de lo que tardó en bajarse los paquetes, y eso me dio envidia.

De momento estoy intentando probar arch en virtualbox, pero me da problemas la instalación, se queda pillado, pero por ahora va ganando si al final me cambio.

----------

## AnimAlf

 *Darksidex25 wrote:*   

> No, no es solo por los juegos, eran un ejemplo de compilaciones de tamaño considerable, pero un emerge -uDN world, dependiendo del día, me está empezando a no compensar.

 

Fedora o Debian (personalmente claro)

Para no tener los problemas que tienes de tiempo con Gentoo, puedes mirarte: [Guia] Actualizar gentoo 'en diferido'

Saludos

----------

## Txema

Si lo que te molesta es el uso de CPU, ¿porqué no pruebas con nice y vas probando varios valores hasta que encuentres el que mejor te vaya?

Yo te recomendaría debian, pero no la he tratado mucho, he estado más con ubuntu (de la que me pasé directamente al mundo de las libertades) y, sinceramente, me sentía "enjaulado" ^^"

----------

## Darksidex25

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Si lo que te molesta es el uso de CPU, ¿porqué no pruebas con nice y vas probando varios valores hasta que encuentres el que mejor te vaya?
> 
> 

 

No es el uso de la CPU en sí (aunque en verano...), sino el hecho de que si quiero probar algo a esperar, si quiero actualizar el sistema, a esperar. Antes tenía el ordenador encendido casi todo el día (amule), ahora ya no. Antes podía lanzar la actualización o la instalación del programa que quisiera antes de salir hacia el curro, como ya no lo enciendo a las mañanas (no siempre), ya no puedo.

Ahora mismo, teniendo en cuenta mi equipo, y el uso que le doy (leer emails, navegar, msn, y a veces programar) los tiempos de compilación no me compensan.

La opción de nice no está mal, la había usado en el ordenador de mi novia antes de instalarle kubuntu por no poder darle un "soporte" en condiciones (actualizaciones y demás, ella usa el ordenador mucho menos que yo), y la verdad, no se me había ocurrido. Probaré a ver si así se ajusta más a mis necesidades, aunque una de las principales, instalación inmediata de un paquete desde luego no la va a cubrir, que es en definitiva lo que me está motivando en la búsqueda de alternativas.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Actualmente al que me pregunte lo mismo le respondería que Ubuntu (sin embargo acá estoy escribiendo desde Gentoo...)

He tenido oportunidad de juguetear un poco con la versión 8.04 y me ha resultado facil por demás. Creo que windows es mas dificil de aprender a manejar que ubuntu... La nueva interface del gestor de paquetes se lleva todos mis aplausos, no han dejado cabos sueltos, están todos los detalles muy bien cuidados y todo sale andando a la primera... No deja de ser "way too much of Ubuntu" para mi gusto pero tengo que reconocer que lograr un setup similar y que todo funcione en Gentoo puede llevar tranquilamente un par de días de trabajo...

Por lo que decis, que buscas una distribución que simplemente funcione y con un gestor de paquetes rápido, creo que se ajusta perfectamente a tus necesidades. Por otro lado no puedo opinar de ninguna otra distribución... Desde hace dos años lo único que uso es Gentoo, toda mi experiencia anterior hoy en día debe ser obsoleta.

Salud!

----------

## chaim

Sinceramente yo pienso que no debes porque cambiar de distribución. Si no lo usas para juegos, los paquetes grandes tales como openoffice, seamonkey tienen binarios y no se actualizan todos los días. Además, no veo la necesidad de tener que actualizar el gentoo todos los días, ni siquiera todas las semanas. Pero debian / ubuntu sería una buena opción.

----------

## Darksidex25

Se acabó la película, archlinux ha resultado vencedora.

Ya está instalada, y hasta que me harte, sera mi distro. ¿Por qué esta? por lo dicho por i92guboj básicamente. Todavía no he instalado nada desde el código fuente, todo ha sido a base de pacman.

Es 90% configurable (pena de USEs). Tuve un miniproblema en la instalación, no conseguía instalar grub en la partición para /boot. El único problema que he encontrado hasta el momento (ni que la hubiera usado mucho, ya llegarán).

Por el momento veo que se ajusta bien a lo que buscaba, me permite el control del sistema (o tiras de línea de comandos o no anda), y la instalación de los paquetes depende únicamente de mi ADSL. Y como tengo la opción de instalar desde los fuentes, si algún día me entra el mono de gentoo, ya sé como solucionarlo  :Wink: 

Además, todo se configura al estilo de los BSDs, que es donde yo empecé con esto de unix/linux, así que me permite "volver a mis orígenes".

Gracias por vuestras respuestas, me han ayudado a plantearme bien qué buscaba (no, suse/debian/ubuntu y demás "telodoytodohecho" no me hubieran satisfecho) y qué opciones tenía (no conocía muy bien arch, la verdad).

A ver cuanto aguanto lejos de gentoo  :Razz: 

----------

## alexlm78

Luego de muchos años trabajando con Linux, no he encontrado una ditribucion que me convensa tanto como Gentoo, pero Kubuntu ha sido talvez la que mejor me ha parecido.

Por otro lado, Mandrake!!!! y digo Mandrake era buena, ahora mandriva no tengo la menor idea.

Por un tiempo use Suse y me encanto, pero el OpenSuSE no lo he usado.

Saluditos.

----------

